# Craigs list finds



## MarkWood (Feb 14, 2013)

We have a yard sale find thread so I figured we needed one for Craigs list.

Today I got three sets of metal van shelving and a ladder rack for $150. I checked new prices on van shelving before I went so I would know a ball park and one set of shelves was $400-$700! I will post pics soon.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 14, 2013)

heres the ladder rack and the van its going on. I'll get pics of the shelves tomorrow. 

View attachment Astrovan ladder rack.jpg


View attachment Astrovan.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats, I like finding deals on Craigslist.


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2013)

I've never had any luck with CL and avoid it like the plague. It's nice to see a positive purchase from them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2013)

I've bought a family style roll bar for my YJ and sold the sport. Found a deal on some Bose speakers. Bought some Caviler seats for the YJ, guess that's about it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2013)

I have bought and sold many things on CL but have learned around here you have to pick and choose who you deal with.


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 15, 2013)

but am very cautious.....
last week I bought a brand new Kohler iron sink, lists at $699
I paid $100 still in the box,  no, it wasn't stolen,
here is the link
http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Langlad...6&hash=id=filters&startIndex=0&scrollTop=1596


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds like you got a killer deal cruzn!


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 15, 2013)

Chris said:


> I have bought and sold many things on CL but have learned around here you have to pick and choose who you deal with.



Thats everywhere man. I am very careful with my craigslist dealings.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 15, 2013)

heres a pic of one of the van shelves. 

View attachment Van shelf.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> Thats everywhere man. I am very careful with my craigslist dealings.



You have douche bags out there too?


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 16, 2013)

yes we do!


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought I would post a pic of the van with the ladder rack installed. 

View attachment 020.jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 28, 2013)

Not only does my Garage need a little cleaning but my Yard looks like a junk yard too!! I gotta spend a few days at home.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone find anything cool lately? I picked up my camper shell for a hundred bucks and a transfer case for my cherokee.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

I picked up an expanding dining room table with 6 chairs and two taller bar stools tonight for $200. It is gunna look great at my Lake Havasu house. Too bad they want $298 for me to rent a truck for 24 hours this weekend!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2013)

havasu said:


> I picked up an expanding dining room table with 6 chairs and two taller bar stools tonight for $200. It is gunna look great at my Lake Havasu house. Too bad they want $298 for me to rent a truck for 24 hours this weekend!



I thought uhaul had a one day $29 rental deal.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

But when you add the 800 miles to it it goes up. 

I got my car hauler you can borrow. A big trailer for that but it will work. It's got brand new tires on it.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> I thought uhaul had a one day $29 rental deal.



Actually, I found a U-Haul for $19.95 a day, but wants .99 cents a mile. Round trip to Lake Havasu and back is 560 miles, so the price would be over $600 for a day!



Chris said:


> I got my car hauler you can borrow. A big trailer for that but it will work. It's got brand new tires on it.



I appreciate it, but neither the Lexus or the Kia have hitches, so I'm SOL. Fortunately, I have a son with a F-350 4x4, too bad he only wants to go to Havasu to play and not work.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

If you get mine running you can borrow it.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe I can load my crap into the back of the dead truck, then have a tow truck haul it to Havasu and back. Couldn't be much more expensive.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

You can take my grey 250 as long as you haul my 5th wheel out to and I never see it again............


----------

